# üstünde ve üzerinde



## Luminista

Merhaba!

Can you please tell me is there a difference between *üstünde* and *üzerinde*

For exemple, are these two sentences correct :
Çiçekler masanın *üzerinde*
Çiçekler masanın *üstünde*

If they express the same thing, which one will you use in daily speech?
If not, can you please give a short explanation 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rallino

They're almost the same. In fact both of your examples sound equally natural to me. Normally, *üstünde* means _on sth_ and *üzerinde* means _above_ sth.

In English, we wouldn't say: _the flowers are above the table_. However, this isn't incorrect in Turkish. 

Both_ üzerinde_ and _üstünde_ are used in daily language.


----------



## Luminista

Rallino said:


> They're almost the same. In fact both of your examples sound equally natural to me. Normally, *üstünde* means _on sth_ and *üzerinde* means _above_ sth.
> 
> In English, we wouldn't say: _the flowers are above the table_. However, this isn't incorrect in Turkish.
> 
> Both_ üzerinde_ and _üstünde_ are used in daily language.


 
Thank you Rallino!


----------



## ludvigvonbethoven

Luminista said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> Can you please tell me is there a difference between *üstünde* and *üzerinde*
> 
> For exemple, are these two sentences correct :
> Çiçekler masanın *üzerinde*
> Çiçekler masanın *üstünde*
> 
> If they express the same thing, which one will you use in daily speech?
> If not, can you please give a short explanation
> 
> Thanks in advance.




*ÜSTÜNDE* = on the table (touching the table) 
*ÜZERİNDE* = over the table (not touching the table)


----------



## jcpjcp

They have the same meaning in all situations. Don't hesitate about them. You can use any of them in formal and daily speech comfortably.


----------



## AndySymons

I thought I understood the “on” and “over” rule-of-thumb until I found the Duolingo example “She has no clothes on”. Despite offering both _üzerinde_ and _üstünde_ as hints, my answer _üstünde elbise yok _was rejected and _üzerinde elbise yok_ given as the correct answer. Is there a bug in Duolingo or do Turks use _üzerinde_ with clothes because they are a kind of covering? Google Translate is happy with both but what do they know?!?


----------



## Rallino

Üzerinde is more idiomatic in the context of clothes, but üstünde can also be used by some speakers. I wouldn't be shocked to hear üstünde, but I recommend you go with üzerinde in this context. It sounds more natural to me.


----------



## AndySymons

Thanks


----------

